# International or domestic student?



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi there,
My husband is now in aus living with me on a spouse visa subclass 309. He is a resident for tax purposes and has a medicare card so I find it strange that im told he needs to study and pay as an international student here. Is this true?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

cosbo said:


> Hi there,
> My husband is now in aus living with me on a spouse visa subclass 309. He is a resident for tax purposes and has a medicare card so I find it strange that im told he needs to study and pay as an international student here. Is this true?


Yep, whilst he is still on the TR stage he is for any education fees considered a TR just as an international student is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Yep, whilst he is still on the TR stage he is for any education fees considered a TR just as an international student is.


Thanks for your reply Wanderer.
I have since discovered (pursuant to what I had thought) that at least Oten require him to pay as a normal Aussie Citizen!
I think I could be getting somewhere with this!


----------

